# Blingees



## AlienkittyII (Sep 27, 2009)

lol another pointless thread I am posting but w/e. Wasn't sure if I should post this in the den or here so I will post it here. Anyways, this is a blingee I made. If you all have one or a few you made I would love to see them. The one I made is a simple one lol. I don't think such a thing exists anywhere else. If it does I have never seen one. 

http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/5ee/500765355_43807.gif?4

Edit: I just realized people might be getting the wrong idea looking at my blingee. I forgot everyone thinks satanism is evil. I made that blingee to represent my pride in being both a furry and a satanist. Not to make fun of furries.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice work putting a pentagram on a paw.
But there's a branch missing. Furries are known jews, not satanists.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nice work putting a pentagram on a paw.
> But there's a branch missing. Furries are known jews, not satanists.



I've never met a furry with any money, you sir, are wrong.

E: welcome back AKII


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2009)

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nice work putting a pentagram on a paw.
> But there's a branch missing. Furries are known jews, not satanists.


YOU KNOW OUR SECRET... FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---------------


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nice work putting a pentagram on a paw.
> But there's a branch missing. Furries are known jews, not satanists.



XD i think not. i am a satanist and a furry. that's y i made that


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 27, 2009)

I almost forgot the lulzmine that is blingee.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 27, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to be gone forevar?


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/5ee/500765355_43807.gif?4



That hurt.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/5ee/500765355_43807.gif?4







*makes sour face at you*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 27, 2009)

Those things annoy even more than chainletters.

At least chainletters don't slow down your computer, and give you seizures from all kinds of stupid flashing shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/5f1/502329032_491598.gif?4       It's so Kawaii! ^^


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 28, 2009)

darkdoomer said:


> I almost forgot the lulzmine that is blingee.





Load_Blown said:


>





Kaamos said:


> http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/5f1/502329032_491598.gif?4       It's so Kawaii! ^^



Awesome guys ^_^


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Aren't you supposed to be gone forevar?



lol nope. I came back to haunt you all forever XD



Aden said:


> That hurt.





Gnome said:


> *makes sour face at you*



what's the big deal? :/  

Edit: oh yeah, I forgot everyone thinks satanism is evil. My bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 28, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol nope. I came back to haunt you all forever XD
> 
> what's the big deal? :/


 I don't know Maybe its your now an ALIENKITTTY-GHOST ARRRRRRRGGG~! *runs in fear*


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I don't know Maybe its your now an ALIENKITTTY-GHOST ARRRRRRRGGG~! *runs in fear*



 hehe x3 yeah that's right. i died and now i am haunting the internet XDD


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/m/oiihe/2

http://tinypic.com/m/a30xd/2


You deserve these.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> http://tinypic.com/m/oiihe/2
> 
> http://tinypic.com/m/a30xd/2
> 
> ...



lol no, that's not what I am doing. I hate all that crap. I am a peace lover, not a war lover.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol no, that's not what I am doing. I hate all that crap. I am a peace lover, not a war lover.


Yeah, well too bad.  Mine are at least funny.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, well too bad.  Mine are at least funny.


 lol yeah, they made me laugh to.


----------

